# Nissan Versa Radio installation question



## 2010VersaOwner (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I've tried to look through the forums prior to posting this to get some help on a CD-player/radio question I have but I could not so I'll post it here.

As my name suggests I'm now the owner of a 2010 Versa 1.6 sedan that did not come with a factory radio. I'm not too disappointed (although I haggled a lot) since I know I can get a standard cd-player from best-buy etc. However, I have some questions that I'd be really grateful if forum members could answer!

1. I have a limited budget, I've seen a Sony model that I think might be good it's the Sony CDXGT340. I believe I can hook up my MP3 player to this. This is a single DIN fascia. 

What tools/equipment will I need - Do I need to purchase a single DIN fascia 'plate' so that there is no hole after installing the new equipment?

2. I am a novice with car radios so I asked for a store to do this for me. He said it would cost $70 with parts and labor. Is this reasonable?

3. Do I need to purchase a 'fitting kit' of some description in addition to the stereo or can the store slot it in as is? He mentioned a harness that I might need but I suspect this is something to do with the cables?

Sorry for the elementary questions and thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

$70 is quite reasonable if they are going to install it with proper wiring harness and trim plate so it looks like it's stock. One word of caution and I don't know if the 2010's are different but some people had issues with the dimmer switch/illumination lights on previous Versas when installing aftermarket radios so if you do decide to go this route, mention that to the installer.


----------

